# Our elevator demo for 2012



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

This video shows the operation of our elevator. I am using 2 Monster guts Nerve Centers, Mac valves, air cylinders, and relays.

The actual lighting for the scene will be darker. There are other effects and things that will happen, but I don't want to give the secrets.

I hope you enjoy this.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I kept waiting to hear the Star Trek door opening sound

The look and sound of this prop are excellent. Without giving away any secrets, could you tell us how it will be used as part of your haunt?


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

very nice job.!!! love it


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I've considered doing something very similar, but have put it off due to coming up with a fail safe to ensure no one is standing in the door way when the cylinder is triggered to close. 

With your setup what happens if someone in hesitant to go in and enters late or when a friend tries to pull them in and the door closes while they're only partially across the threshold?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Thats pretty cool.


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

Does the floor or walls move or just the doors?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Cool DM! I too would be interested in how you fit this into your haunt.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

nice


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

joker said:


> I've considered doing something very similar, but have put it off due to coming up with a fail safe to ensure no one is standing in the door way when the cylinder is triggered to close.
> 
> With your setup what happens if someone in hesitant to go in and enters late or when a friend tries to pull them in and the door closes while they're only partially across the threshold?


That is my thought also. I paused the time before it closes quite long. Also, with the prior scene, myself or someone else will be right there doing a prior scare and can wait to make sure all are in. There is a sign posted right at the door that says 'door closes automatically'.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Lunatic said:


> Cool DM! I too would be interested in how you fit this into your haunt.


The theme is an insane asylum, with rooms on the first floor and the basement lower level, where torture abd experiments are performed.

The setting where the doors open, is the new cave that I made. There will be a recording that plays in the elevator, to alert security to go to the basement. The elevator is the end of the beginning of the tour. They won't be able to go further. They have to stop for the prior scare scene, then that leads them into the elevator. Which in turn leads to the basement (tunnel) scenes and more scares. Then after this, they work their way back into the asylum settings in another area.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

walterb said:


> Does the floor or walls move or just the doors?


The year before, we moved the elevator manually. This year, I'm not sure what we will have for workers, so I wanted to automate a lot of things. I am also concerned about the possibilities of injuries. My wife has a bad back and we visited a haunt that did have one that moved. and the results were not pretty. I try to avoid any possibilities of people getting hurt. Giving the illusion and playing with their minds, does a lot more than actually shaking and moving. It's also VERY CHEAP! I wasn't going to spend thousands of dollars setting it up.


----------



## Fate (Jun 22, 2015)

That is awesome. Great job!


----------

